# Legendary Starfy General Discussion



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Feb 7, 2015)

I think it's high time I talked about one of my favorite underrated video games of all time. Now I stuck in a poll explaining which boss was your favorite. My favorite boss fights are the fights between the 3 rogues individually. It's just so fun beating them up.

Now discuss away!


----------



## a potato (Feb 7, 2015)

I don't remember anything from this gamebut I absolutely loved it!


----------



## n64king (Feb 8, 2015)

I'm wondering if they'll do a 3DS Starfy. Legendary Starfy was fun enough I'd try the series once more!


----------



## DarkOnyx (Feb 8, 2015)

I could never beat the final boss.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Feb 8, 2015)

Have you been pushing the Y button fast enough?



n64king said:


> I'm wondering if they'll do a 3DS Starfy. Legendary Starfy was fun enough I'd try the series once more!



The 5th one wasn't good enough in the US. I'm one of the lucky few to own it.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 8, 2015)

That looks goofy as ****.


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Feb 8, 2015)

I don't get it, it looks like Super Princess Peach but with a warp star from Kirby


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Feb 8, 2015)

oath2order said:


> That looks goofy as ****.



It is.

The music is intricate, too.











Just 2 examples.


----------



## Cory (Feb 8, 2015)

omg i love this game

- - - Post Merge - - -

and the rouges are snips ronk and papes. Snips being the girl. any way ronk is my favorite and he is rouge #1 since you fight him first


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Feb 8, 2015)

Cory said:


> omg i love this game
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> and the rouges are snips ronk and papes. Snips being the girl. any way ronk is my favorite and he is rouge #1 since you fight him first



No, the short guy is Rogue #1. You fight HIM 1st.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Spoiler: Now for a little headcanon



I like to believe that these 3 guys are slowly making their way around the various locations scattered across the media universe, leaving their essence behind as a "gift" (Biodome, Regular Show, Phineas & Ferb, Simpsons, Brawl in the Family, Alex Kidd, Mario Party, Pokemon, TF2, and others), and are currently in Kalos. They were killed (petrified) by Yoshi (in his metamorphosed form), by a hideously overpowered Psychic blast that managed to petrify the hero, Serena, Clemont, Bonnie, George the Blaziken, and the Mane 6 (sans Twilight, since she wasn't with them at the time) as well. Their spirits fled, wandering across Kalos, desperately seeking the resuscitating powers of Xerneas to essentially become immortal. A certain forest with their essence still in it can cause severe hallucinations to anyone who hasn't the proper protection, but that's for another time. When they were sneaking into a summer camp, they found some strange rings that, when worn, cause the wearer to shapeshift into any form they please. This ring is called Queen Chrysalis's Ring and has some of her power. They used the rings to shapeshift into the forms of Shauna, Trevor, and Tierno when at the campsite, and the leader used it again to shapeshift into an eccentric videographer who wanted everyone to mock Serena. This is the action that lead to the Trio's untimely demise, and someone came to Kalos from the Internet, found the spot where their petrified bodies stand today, and curiously felt them, thinking they were just statues. Little did he realize, this was prior to his 12th Boss Analysis video, and his curiosity led to him unwillingly making it about the very thing the Trio is associated with, and is in fact, their secret technique.


----------



## n64king (Feb 8, 2015)

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> The 5th one wasn't good enough in the US. I'm one of the lucky few to own it.



Oh... tbh I forgot there was a 5th one, I remember it came and went so fast. I only bothered trying the 4th one recently because I wanted to know what Starfy was all about, I figured it wouldn't last here after they neglected to release the first 3 in the west.
Is the 5th good though? I bet I could find a copy local if I wanted.

- - - Post Merge - - -

GLUGLUG LAGOON MUSIC. I totally had that stuck in my head for ages too. Or maybe that was just a really long part of the game for me.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Actually didn't people compare this game to Kirby a lot? Minus the abilities anyway. The music sounds like Kirby inspired...


----------



## Nanobyte (Feb 8, 2015)

TLS is underrated and needs to come back *-*

man that was a fun game to hack


----------



## PlasmaPower (Feb 8, 2015)

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> Have you been pushing the Y button fast enough?
> 
> 
> 
> The 5th one wasn't good enough in the US. I'm one of the lucky few to own it.



Only because most Americans have the mindset of Cute = Girly.


----------



## -strawberry (Feb 8, 2015)

wahhh i loved this game *o* so cute and fun

it's shame it isn't more popular tbh


----------



## n64king (Feb 9, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> Only because most Americans have the mindset of Cute = Girly.



Or overly childish...


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Feb 9, 2015)

Childish, you say?

The villain's plot was to snort the life and power off the natives of a rabbit planet like they were some sort of drug! And he electrocutes the 3 rogues to a crisp/crinkle/whatever!

By the way, I'd like to talk about how I created a tally chart to calculate how many times I died against the final boss, and surprisingly, I did it the 1st try!


----------



## Cory (Feb 9, 2015)

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> No, the short guy is Rogue #1. You fight HIM 1st.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


oh crap i meant papes


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Feb 9, 2015)

Starfy is more babish than Kirby


----------



## n64king (Feb 9, 2015)

oranges_ate_you said:


> Starfy is more babish than Kirby



That's harsh but true sometimes. Probably doesn't come off that way for Japan, it tries to be very cutesy anime-ish at times.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Feb 9, 2015)

BABISH!?

I think my headcanon would be more BUTCH than most things about this.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Feb 10, 2015)

Bumping the topic, because nobody posted in it.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Feb 13, 2015)

Bump.


----------

